# 2016 Lake Cascade Ice Fish'n Video



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Alls we can say a totally awesome trip with awesome friends...WyoGuy and rowdyfish, Dubob, PACKFAN and his wife, Mike Hall and his son, GrimReaper.

Fishing was a little slow but we consistently caught large Perch in all the locations we went. Never fished the same location. Many personal bests on this trip...majority of fish were 13-15" plus...if one wants to find big Perch well this be the place Lake Cascade, ID. Super towns people who treat all like family...Birch Glen Lodge and Motel, Route 55 restaurant, Intermountain Powersport Rentals Cascade...can't wait for the next trip hoping Mama Nature cooperates...

Here's the link to video and sure hope it works...


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Amazing video,crazy big perch! Do they rent snow machines there?

Thanks for posting K2


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Do they rent snow machines there?


 Yep at Intermountain Powersport Rentals Cascade...awesome place and tell D.J. Kim and Kay recommended...awesome folks the whole town...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Monster perch. thanks for posting


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Awesome job!!!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Awesome fish and awesome video. Looks like a great time!


----------

